# Missing brother



## Lexy67 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi folks, I'm sorry to crash your forum, but this seemed the most logical place to start.

My brother and I lost contact around 5 years ago. I last knew that he was living on Koh Samui, but he may now be on the mainland.

I was aware that he was having to get his visa renewed, but this may no longer be the case.

His name is SIMON MILLS. He is now 37 years old, he'll be 38 in August. He's about 5ft 8in, has dark brown eyes and brown hair.

If either he reads this, or someone who knows him does, could he or they please get in touch with me? I miss him very much.

Thanks so much


----------



## 1 in a billion (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't know if they use Facebook in Thailand, but why not give it a try? Good luck!


----------



## sweenjr56 (May 5, 2009)

They use Hi5 in Thailand but you may also want to contact the UK Consolute in Thailand:
ukinthailand.fco.gov.uk/en

Best of luck finding him.


----------



## brianmarinus (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey.!
Sorry,to here about your brother-hope you will find hin.
I thing you may try-Hi5-facebook Thailand-I will copy this and put it on Facebook,Thailand for you-hope some one can help you.
Brian


----------

